# Worldmark Resorts decoder ring?



## sparty (Sep 15, 2017)

Was looking for a decoder ring to translate sales center to resort name?  My sales center is 47 but not sure what resort this actually maps to.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 16, 2017)

FWIW, 42 is/was a sales center located in a shopping mall in Mission Valley, San Diego.  So ... the sales center # in your account number might not be a resort.


----------

